# New Snowex LT on 16 Chevy Colorado



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Tuesday I have a Snowex 6800LT going on my Colorado. Decided I hat using a snowblower enough to put a plow on again. 

Truck is v6 extended cab with a 2" front lift (Rough Country). Plow is smaller than I wanted but has down pressure and installed OTD is $4300. The subframe went on a previous Colorado (technically used) and the plow assy itself has never been used. 

Had an 04 Dodge 1500 with a snowdoog MD75 which was great combo until the 2004 Dodge decided to rust overnight and the tipm decided to randomly flake out. 

Will post pics once its done... 

gb


----------



## BlackBeauty (Aug 29, 2017)

Would love to see it!

My truck is smaller than yours (2001 Mazda B3000 reg cab and bed-- Ranger twin) and I find the down pressure really helpful


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

No pics yet as it snowing, blowing ad frigid here in SW Michigan. I did however get the plow on the truck and have had a chance to use it a couple of time since getting home from Florida. 

Comparing it to my Mountaineer or Ram with the Snowdogg MD75 I have to say the jury is still out. Need to use it more. 

Initial thoughts,

The MD75 was 120 lbs heavier, definitely more solid feel. The movement was smooth from side to side and it dropped without pounding the ground. I think the chain lift for stacking was easier. The mount was fairly easy once you figured it out. The light tower on the MD seemed to be taller, I could see tops of lights when plowing. 

I like the Snowex for the fact it is lighter, truck has a 2" lift and handles it well. I should have opted for the wider 7'2" but saved enough to have some wings added and still come out way ahead, thinking 4" each side slight scoop profile. Plow movement to either side is fast. Originally way too fast it would hammer the stops and bounce hard. The controller has a soft stop option that you set with controller. Much better but it still seems a bit loose. The dealer suggested air has not bled out yet. Sitting with power off I can push in on the left or right ram and get about an inch of play. Going to ask him to look at it. The drop speed is way to fast. I tried setting quill but it's still too fast, again. Dealer time on that. When the blade is down I cant see the lights, it's bit strange but the markers are there so I'm adjusting. The Snowdogg controller was simple with large buttons. The Snowex has more going on the controller is physically smaller with smaller buttons. Dont think you could use it with gloves on. Scrapemax is awesome. When I go to use it the front of the truck will lift maybe an inch. Its noticeable. Scrapemax does work. I get the driveways cleaner and faster. Have not figured out stacking yet. I should be able to push in float and the plow should ride up the stack. Not seeing that. The MD would. Stack 6-8 feet or more. The mount is very easy once you figure it out. The pin on the handle that locks the plow down is flat on the end. A taper on the end of the pin would make it it easier to find the lock hole and lock it down. I will make that happen. Easy enough to do.

Quality wise the Snowdogg never failed me in 5-6 years I had it. I replaced the electrical connector contact pins and had to put the plastic hose protector on where it was rubbing against a metal upright. That was it. Snowex is TBD. I think it suits the Colorado but I've got to get the movement concerns addressed. The snow ex also has a bunch of exposed wires / connectors under the snap on plastic motor cover. Not organized just hanging all over. I'll be keeping an eye on those. 

Reading the manual more tonight and we'll see how it goes.


----------



## BlackBeauty (Aug 29, 2017)

It sounds like you're doing a lot to fine-tune things. I found it when I first got the plow the mounting lever was a bit stiff and a little bit of fluid film helped everything immensely. I also keep the plow on dollies so rather than have to drive the truck up to it I just wheel the plow up to the truck. It makes mounting a lot quicker and you can see exactly what you're doing. Good luck with it all. It sounds like you're making a lot of progress.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Any pics of this combo? Would love to see it as I have a 2016 Colorado myself but no blade. Yet...


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Truck had a bath today and I will have some tomorrow. Getting up to 8" of snow so it should see some work.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Pics...


----------



## BlackBeauty (Aug 29, 2017)

That looks awesome !
Do you have any counterweight / ballast ? Sits really well . I like it a lot . Have you had a chance for much use yet ?


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice! Very nice!


----------



## kampfitt (Oct 21, 2013)

Need to raise your plow lights! don't know what they were thinking with that But the rig looks Great!


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

Man, I wish they would come out with a little speedWing like Blizzard used to have... 
helluva driveway rig you got there...


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

kampfitt said:


> Need to raise your plow lights! don't know what they were thinking with that But the rig looks Great!


Summer project but you are right, they are low but light output is excellent.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Snowex calls for 30lbs ballast. The stock all season tires don't bite without weight. Tire issue imho. I put 3 X 75lb sand bags behind axle and it bites way better. Have another bag but don't think I need it.

We got the 6-8 plus heavier drifting/blowing started 6am. Cleared 4 driveways. It pushes well but I did get stuck it in a snow bank testing the limits of stacking. Getting stuck sucks but I know know how high I can go now. With that said the LTs, truck and plow, do a nice job of moving snow together. Plow is light enough in float that it does not destroy the grass. I had to get used to the controller. It takes a couple of seconds to get into float mode and about 4 seconds more for the scrape mode. I used the down pressure more than I thought I would. Without it tho it scrapes fairly well. 6'8' works but I think the 7'2" is the way to go. 

All in all pretty happy with it.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Slick looking set up
Looks good


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Squires said:


> Slick looking set up
> Looks good


thx


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Truck and plow worked well over the last week and a half of arctic snow and cold. Plowed almost every day. Other than the complaints below it did well. 

Drop speed is still too fast for my liking and the angle will cylinders collapse on back drag with blade angled (does not hold the angle) and when pushing/stacking with blade at an angle (does not hold the angle). The drop speed is a preference, the angle cylinders a concern. With the plow lifted up, I can push on the blade and push the angle cylinder in about 1"-1 1/2" Both sides act the same. Dealer gets truck and plow on Thursday. Hoping it's not normal and just relief valve setting for the angle cylinders or some thing to do with addition of the ScrapMax. We will see. 
Dealer has been good taking my calls and questions..


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes, it sure sounds like they just need to adjust the relief valves a bit on your angle and drop cylinders. Seems like they should have done that as part of the installation.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Man, that's a nice setup, I like it!


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Nice. A local schools district uses same Colorado’s. Some have v box spreaders and boss v plows. They run them down the sidewalks.


----------

